# "TIME TRIP ON A MOEBIUS STRIP."  just published.



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 9, 2007)

This is just to announe a new novel I have written called: "TIME TRIP ON A MOEBIUS STRIP."  published by:  Infinity Publishing: The book publisher among the top publishers offering self publishing help. 
The independent bookstore on the web!
As it reads on the back cover of my book: "Time Trip on a Moebius Strip is a science fiction mystery novel about sixteen famous people of history who disappeared and are presumed dead. In the novel they all find themselves lost in another dimension. The main character is a marine biologist who enters this other dimension by way of a vehicle riding upon a Moebius strip inside of a giant nautilus shell. On meeting all of these lost people he learns each of them have been brought to this timeless dimension by a cloud. Fourteen of them have also seen an angel in their lives."

Their are many fascinating connections I discovered about these real lost people of history that truly amazed and dumbfounded me. This all came about by chance after I had read all of their biographies and are based on fact...


----------

